# All this complaining.



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

It's funny how everybody complains about being screwed. And how much hate they have driving for Uber/Lyft or any rideshare in general. 

TBH you have to work the system. You want more per mile? Go buy a car that fits the platform. You want more pay? Work the hours where it surges and drive for events. If driving was made easy for every driver and every driver made good money, then I would just be am average Uber driver. 

Life isn't bad for all Uber drivers, but the ones who just pump gas turn on their app and expect every ride to be a long airport ride that happens to be surging trying to be rewarded for driving a beat up car on the platform that is never washed or properly maintained.... yea just quit please.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uh, you do realize you’re in here complaining?......

Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

You have been here since 2015, so you should know you're not the only one who's said the same thing. Thread was not needed.


----------

